# Any firefighters in the house?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I just got on board with my local department. Will be going thru Firefighter 1 and EMT Basic over the next few months. I will come out with the same certifications that a career guy would need, but I am just going to be volunteering since our departments out here are all volunteer only.

We worked with the Thermal Imaging Camera last night. I really need one of these things for hunting. Anyone have an extra $16k I could borrow?









This is my homework... all 1400 pages worth....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats to you Chris, that sounds like a great way to go.

My Dad was a founding member of the Monclova OH volunteer fire department. I'm pretty sure my Mom still has a pic of me in his boots, coat and helmet.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats., I'm sure you'll enjoy it, 2 weeks of reading if you take your time!!


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

been on the volunteer department in town for 8 years. helping friends nieghbours and strangers in a time of need is a very rewarding experience. i used to go on first responder calls with my old boss, i still want to become a first responder but might wait till the kids get a little older.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Went on my first call with the fire department this afternoon and although it was nothing serious, it took me to a whole new level. The sense of appreciation, community and camaraderie really moved me. Looking forward to more.... a totally rewarding experience.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I was in the local FD/EMT for years in my younger days--- it only gets better

"The sense of appreciation, community and camaraderie"--- A feel'in that can't be described with words.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Guys like you are needed everywhere...not only can you use the new skills at work but else where too...keep those eyes open.

Thanks


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mmm never a firefighter perse, but when I was young (12 ish) we would fight the forest fires before they got too big and out of control. One day after we gained the upper hand, we needed to catch our breath and sit, so I wandered over to a log that was burning on one end and smoking on the other--but the middle looked black, but wasnt burning or smoking. So I sat down----BIG mistake!! It was as hot as it could have been-- so when I recovered after beating my butt frantically I turned around and blew on the log, it glowed orange at first then burst into flames. Needless to say afterwards I always fanned any possible seats to make sure they werent invisibly smoldering or "active".


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Chris Miller said:


> Went on my first call with the fire department this afternoon and although it was nothing serious, it took me to a whole new level. The sense of appreciation, community and camaraderie really moved me. Looking forward to more.... a totally rewarding experience.


Well Chris Ive been a firefighter for 10 years now, and a in the ems field for 5. I will tell you that it definitelyis one of the best things you can ever do in your life. If you have any questions and I know that this is delayed and youve been doing it now for what 2 months but Im willing to help in anyway. Building construction by and far is probably the worst along with hazmat. Let me know bud


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Chris I was involved with the Local Fire Dept when I was younger, in fact I was the cheif for a while, for some reason it got to where when I put on my fallout suit I became Claustrophobic and had to Quit! I Loved it, just not able to do it anymore!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Chris , BG, and Richard... Thank you for your service !


----------

